# Fish Taco Recipe TNT



## PA Baker (Jan 22, 2008)

1 1/2 pounds fish fillets (I always use a mild white fish, often tilapia)
1/8 teaspoon garlic powder
1/8 teaspoon chili powder
1/8 teaspoon fresh ground black pepper
Lime juice (I use a whole lime because I like it extra "limey")
1/4 teaspoon crushed red hot pepper
2 teaspoons Worcestershire sauce
2 tablespoons vegetable oil


Combine garlic powder, chili powder, pepper, lime juice, crushed red pepper and Worcestershire sauce. Marinate fillets 30 minutes to 1 hour in a zip bag.

Cook fish in frying pan on medium heat until it flakes easily with fork.

I usually saute some onions and peppers and also top with some or all of the following: shredded cabbage or lettuce, tomatoes, cheese, avocado, and tomato.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 22, 2008)

Sounds great - thanks for posting this


----------



## pacanis (Jan 22, 2008)

That sounds pretty good. I love tacos and this will be a different twist.


----------



## Loprraine (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks for the recipe, PA!!


----------



## QSis (Jan 22, 2008)

and then...... what???

Sorry, P A, I'm taco-challenged!

Do you put them in soft flour or corn tortillas and roll them up, or do you put them in those crunchy U-shaped things that fall apart when you bite them, or what?

I love the sound of the filling!

Lee


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 22, 2008)

To me, the crunchy U-shaped things are tacos - the others are wraps or burritos  But it's all good. Use whichever you like best.


----------



## pacanis (Jan 22, 2008)

GotGarlic said:


> To me, the crunchy U-shaped things are tacos - the others are wraps or burritos  But it's all good. Use whichever you like best.


 
 That's exactly what I always say.

Old El Paso taco shells are the best. Much lighter tasting than Ortega. Jumbo if you can get them (only Wally World carries the jumbo shells by me). Follow the directions on the box for the oven and they shouldn't fall apart on you, Q. 

And get yourself one of these. They make life and tacos so much easier


----------



## sattie (Jan 22, 2008)

YUM!!  I love fish tacos!!!


----------



## PA Baker (Jan 22, 2008)

We often use the soft taco shells (less fat, and we're trying to keep it healthy).  I just fold over the sides (like you fold a letter) and don't roll since they're usually too full for that.

I split the cooked fish down the middle lengthwise and then place the pieces into the shells (soft or hard).  Here, one fillet fills two tacos.  I make sure we leave room for all of the toppings.

Like pacanis said, be sure you heat the shells, whether you use the soft or hard.  They don't fall apart then and they taste much better, too.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jan 23, 2008)

We like to use Indian flat bread as the shell and top with a baja sauce. Yum, kinda like Taco Bells idea of a Chalupa, only with real ingredients, LOL.


----------



## STORMmcfearson (Feb 4, 2008)

Looks good thanks for sharing


----------



## QSis (Feb 4, 2008)

pacanis said:


> Follow the directions on the box for the oven and they shouldn't fall apart on you, Q.


 
Pacanis, are you saying that even when I take a bite, the thing won't shatter into a million pieces?  

I haven't had a taco since I was kid, because even THEN, I thought they were a pain to try to eat!

Lee


----------



## rede2learn (Feb 5, 2008)

We make these all the time but our best ingredient is the cole slaw we put on the tacos.  Just shredded cabbage, shredded carrots, about a cup of miracle whip, the juice of 5 or more limes, cayenne pepper (the more orange the cole slaw gets the better), and salt and black pepper to taste.  Mix well and enjoy.

We either blacken the fish or steam it with old bay as the seasoning.  Just had some last night after a sea bass trip!

And we do use soft shells when we eat them.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Feb 6, 2008)

Think I will have two Catfish tacos today....One soft shell (corn) one hard shell.


----------



## buckytom (Feb 6, 2008)

pacanis said:


> And get yourself one of these. They make life and tacos so much easier


 






a shoe rack?


----------



## amber (Feb 10, 2008)

I've never had fish tacos.  I'll have to give it a try. Thanks!


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 11, 2008)

I have a set of 4 taco holders that are more like this: Material-Things - The Unique Shopping Mall (fifth item down)

Very handy for filling and eating tacos.


----------



## pacanis (Feb 11, 2008)

Lee, if you get good at eating tacos it will only shatter into 4 or 5 managable pieces  The trick is to always eat it over a plate and expect to have a small "taco salad" to eat after your done with the tacos 



Shoe rack ... sheesh 
If the taco fits, eat it.  Or something to that effect....


----------



## QSis (Feb 11, 2008)

Oh, rats, pacanis, it's just as I thought! 

I was hoping you had some new taco shell that had been invented since I last had one 

Well, I love the fish filling idea, but I think I'll try it with soft tortillas.

Lee


----------



## pacanis (Feb 11, 2008)

No.... But I can say that lighter taco shells, like Old El Paso compared to Ortega, don't fall apart _quite_ as much.


----------

